# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی > مقاله: جزوه آموزش  فست ریپورت (فارسی)

## khorsandreza

سلام 
یکی از دوستان در تایپیک   کتاب آموزشی کامپوننت  Fast Report را قرار داده است من قبلا این را بخاطر نیاز توسط یکی از دوستان به فارسی ترجمه کرده ایم که حدودا 150 صفحه میباشد برای استفاده دوستان اینجا قرار میدهم لازم به ذکر است این فایل را به بعضی از دوستان در سایت برنامه نویس بطور خصوصی ارسال شده بود
از اینجا دانلود کنید

اگر ناقص و دارای اشکال بود پیشا پیش پوزش می خواهم

ضمنا بخش ضمیمه ها اشکال دارد کلیدهای انتخاب فایل کار نمی کند جهت اطلاع مدیران

----------


## khorsandreza

دانلود بیش از 40 بار دریغ از یک نظر و تشکر
خوبه که گفتم نظرتان را بگید اینه رسم روزگار :افسرده:

----------


## me.enik

سلام.
هنوز نخواندمش, ولی فکر کنم مقاله یا کتاب جالبی باشه!! :d
میتونی به فایل pdf تبدلیش کنی تا کاربر پسند تر بشه, آخه اینجوری کسی که استفاده میکنه, حس خوبی نسبت به اون نداره.
ولی به هر حال ممنون.
اگر خواستی pdf بکنیش و نتونستی, بگو من برات انجام میدم, کار سختی نیستش, 2-3 تا کلیک باید بکنم!! :d

----------


## Site Admin

آقا مرسی دستت درد نکنه جالب بود ولی اگر تونستی چند تا مثال کاربردی ساده بزن تا کاربران برنامه ها بتونن راحت بفهمن مثلا یک فاکتور فروش را واسشون تغییر بده

----------


## shahobayan

مرسي ز زیاد مرسی

----------


## azarang

خیلی خوب بود ، ممنون
فقط همونطور که بقیه دوستان گفتن ، مثال لازم داره ، ولی برا یادگیری و شروع کار گزارش سازی خوبه ،  بازم ممنون
یه سوال : آیا راهی برای پاس دادن بیش از یه مقدار به یه پارامتر وجود داره یا نه ، مثلا یه آرایه رو به پارامتر پاس کنی و تو گزارش تمام محتوای آرایه رو زیر هم ببینی ؟ ممنون میشم اگر اطلاعاتی داری ، راهنمایی کنی

----------


## ms_jadoo

خیلی ممنون دست من . من به جای همه ی اون عزیزانی که فایل رو دانلود کردن و تشکر نکردن صمیمانه تشکر میکنم . شما بزارید به حساب ذوقشون که چیزی رو که لازم داشتن پیدا کردن . بازم ممنون

----------


## ali ghaemi

ممنون از شما ... به نظر جزوه خوبی می یاد

----------


## omidamiry

سلام

با تشکر فراوان از تلاش شما در گسترش علم به زبان پارسی

----------


## amirkazem

سلام، لینک دانلودمشکل دارد.محبت بفرماییداصلاح نمایید.

----------


## khorsandreza

لینک اصلاح شد دانلود کنید

----------

